# dado plate insert



## slackinone (May 31, 2013)

got a sears table saw 137.218010
in the manual it says it can handle a 6" dado set up and to make sure you use a dado insert plate, but I cant find it anywhere.

I have chatted with sears on partsdirect site. no luck.

I found one in store that is close but not quite it.

one on right is original one, one on left is the close but no cigar one


----------



## TinyTiger (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi Slackinone! Welcome to the forum.

How thick is your original tablesaw insert? Can you make one of your own out of shop materials? It's common to make zero clearance inserts at home out of plywood, MDF, or hardboard (depending on how thick it is). You just use the original one and cut the others to fit the same size saw opening and screw pattern. That way you can save some money and get an insert that precisely fits your dado cutter. I have about a dozen for all my different widths of dado sets.


----------



## slackinone (May 31, 2013)

not to thick, but the screaw holes have an indent and a spacer for the original.

after searching someone pointed out the real maker of the saw that sears (craftsman) put their name on.

Sears and Craftsman Source Product Code
137 Rexon

defodesign.com/tradesman_rexon/

so I'll try there , but if its too much I can try and make one


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

+1 on that. Make your own. I just got the Oshlun 6" stack and made one from mdf. No leveling screws; used a tip from Woodsmith and set it down on some spots of hot glue, worked great.

Leveling a Table Saw Insert | Woodsmith Tips


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can't make one out of plywood or mdf, they would be way too thick. You might be able to make one out of sheet metal if you have the skills. I made one for an older Sears saw. If you can find another insert like the one you already have you should be able to cut the blade area out to fit the dado set.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Slackinone, I would suggest you make your own out of some kind of wood or plastic product the same thickness as your plate. Take a look at this video. Although your plate is made differently you would need to follow this same procedure. I always try to copy the same type of mechanism to hold the plate in as your old plate. Hope this helps.

MM 2-18-12: Zero clearance inserts - YouTube


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Russ and Patrick... Craftsman contractor style saw. The stock insert is pressed tin, about 1.3mm (18 gauge) sheet metal. Not even enough room there to make an insert out of thin lexan or aluminum (no strength at that thickness).

The one he has pictured on the left is model #29973, for a 113.221740 saw.

What I would do, is order an original insert plate (they're about $14.00) and cut out the relief yourself. Mark the center of a 10" blade on the insert. Then use the wrong plate's coutout to get where it needs to be cut out.

Check often and adjust to what is there. That is the easiest way to do that. Holes will then all be correct. The size will fit. And the pressed in seats will be correct.

I've got a plasma arc, air cutoffs, die grinders... But you could drill a few holes in the corners, then cut it out with a hacksaw.

Another alternate would be to make it from sheet metal. More work and would have to level it with washers. The insert would be too thin to level with set screws.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I didn't realize this is a stamped sheetmetal plate. Mike has the right idea on this, a new plate, a hacksaw and a file!


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a craftsman table saw too. The plates you have in the picture look identical to mine.

I made zero clearance plates out of Plexiglas and used the router to countersink a hole on the bottom. The back side screw hole is raised 3mm to hold the original stamped plate flush with the table. After trimming everything I slowly raised the dado and let it cut its own hole. That essentially what was in the above video; I just took it a step further and rabited the bottom edges to get it flush with the table.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

*dado insert*

I too recently got a dado set and had trouble trying to sort out Sears part numbers for a dado insert. My saw is a Sears 315. and the insert plate is nominally 1/8" and the leveling screws add another 1'8". I just used 1/4" oak plywood, cut the shape, drilled and counter sunk the set screw, put it in and set the fence down on it and raised the dado blade to make the cut. I made one for 1/2" and one for 3/4". Hope this helps.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Dave,
I have a craftsman 113 table saw which is almost identical to yours, mine is just older. One thing I found out, for their cast iron top saws, craftsman has always used the same opening, despite the change in manufacturers over the years. The one linked below should actually fit your saw well. Woodcraft also has a ZCI for your saw as well, second link.

Slackinone, I tried finding a ZCI for you as well, but since the cast aluminum top is so thin, I don't think there is much in the way for options with you. I think I am with the others, buy a standard insert, and modify it to your needs.


Craftsman 10 in. Dado/Molding Insert - Tools - Power Tool Accessories - Table Saw Accessories

Buy Craftsman Older Saws Zero Clearance Insert at Woodcraft


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Mike, If you look at my homemade insert you can see that the slot is quite a bit to the left....whereas, the link you posted the picture shows it being over to the right side. Also, the numbers listed don't include my model..(315.228310)

edit: I agree that the general shape of the insert is the same or at least similar.....but the cutouts are markedly different.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

adot45, actually they only put the model numbers of their most recent saws. (I.E. within the last decade) Since our saws are much older they don't list them. (Like I said, the 113 series was much older then the 315 series. The difference in number marks from when they went from a U.S. made saw to an overseas made saw) I bought both the inserts that I linked to, and both fit perfectly.

I took a close look at the picture, and am wondering if it was some how inverted as the one I bought at the store was the opening is definitely closer to the left (as would be typical for a left tilt saw) If I think about it this weekend I will post a picture of it for a better representation.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Mike, Yep I wondered if the picture had got reversed or something like that. I also wondered if they made a left tilt and a right tilt, I have no idea. The wood insert I made works very well for now although I think I am going to return the Avanti dado set to Home Depot and go with the Freud, the Avanti leave a very wavy bottom that can be seen in box joints. I put a picture in here that shows the front and back of my insert. The size is 3 3/4 x 14". Dave


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't know of any right tilt craftsman table saws. My impression was most, if not all, of their table saws were left tilt. Looking at the picture, that looks just about identical to the dado insert except for the opening is different. I will measure mine and report back.

One thing I will say, is I am getting ready to re-do my zero clearance insert plate, as soon as I complete the project I am working on now. I need to redo the micro jig splitter install on mine as it has never worked right after putting a better fence on it. The current ZCI, I am thinking about converting to a dado ZCI in the hopes of cleaner dados.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I realized after looking at mine, I linked you the wrong model. The correct link is below. (Though I am not really sure what the difference is between the two) I have attached the pics of mine as well



Craftsman Dado Insert for 10 in. Belt Drive Table Saw - Tools - Power Tool Accessories - Table Saw Accessories


----------

